# Leigh Dovetail Jig with Wood Rat router bits



## custard (28 Jul 2011)

Is it possible to use the ultra fine Wood Rat router bits (the HSS ones that give a "handcut needlepin" look) on a DR4 Pro Leigh Dovetail jig?


----------



## greggy (28 Jul 2011)

yes


----------



## stevebuk (28 Jul 2011)

greggy":hpdt99wx said:


> yes




a man of few words colin... :lol:


----------



## custard (29 Jul 2011)

Just in case someone searches this in the future. 

I've dug around a bit more and the answer is MAYBE! 

Wood Rat offer ultra fine dovetail bits with both 8 degree and 9 degree slopes. I can see how the 8 degree ones might be used with Leigh jigs, but I can't see how the 9 degree ones could be used. And that's for through dovetails, I'm still unclear what the situation is on half-blind dovetails.


----------

